# Vulcanologia - Erupção Merapi - JAVA Indonésia



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 12:18)

Boas,

Achei por bem abrir um tópico com esta questão para além de acompanharmos a situaçõa poderemos discutir a sua relação e interferência com o clima não só local como regional e que sabe se mundial, isto dependendo da sua intensidade pq este monstro promete!  (espero que não) 
Imagem Ilha Java:



Imagem Merapi:
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/natural_hazards_v2.php3?img_id=13538

Nas últimas semanas parece que existiu uma actividade vulcânica fora do normal, senão vejamos:

Merapi in Java, Indonesia

Status: Emitting small lava flows of up to 100m from the crater. Plumes of white smoke rising up to 800m

Notes: Merapi is one of Indonesia's most active volcanoes. The current cycle of activity began in early April. The volcano could be close to a major eruption event.


Imagem Ubinas impressionante:
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/natural_hazards_v2.php3?img_id=13560

Ubinas in Peru, South America

Status: Explosion on 22nd April that produced gas & ash plume up to 3kms high. Traces of ash travelled up to 60kms from the volcano. Explosion accompanied by earth tremors. Activity subsided from 26th April.

Notes: Ubinas is Peru's mostactive volcano. Activity documented since the 16th century.



Barren Island in the Andaman Islands - Indian Ocean

Status: Plume of gas/ash rose up to 3.7kms on May 2nd. Plume was imaged by satellites.

Notes: Barren island is 3km wide. The volcano rises from a depth of 2250m below the surface to 354m above it. The caldera is 2kms wide.



Bulusan in Luzon, Philippines

Status: Explosion at Bulusan on 29th April. Ash plume rose up to 1.6kms and dropped ash on surrounding villages. There is now a4km exclusion zone around the volcano.

Notes: Intermitemtn explosions have been recorded at Bulusan since the 19th century.



Galeras in Colombia, South America

Status: Partially solidifeid lava dome in the crater with low levels of seismic activity at present. Possible moderate eruption likely in days or weeks. One to watch!

Notes: This volcano has been active for more than 1 million years. It is west of the city of Pasto.



Karymsky on the Kamchatka Peninsula, E Russia


Status: low-key eruptions continue to take place. Ash plumes rising up to 3.8kms. Satellite imagery show a thermal 'anomaly' at the crater, suggesting some molten lava present.

Notes: The volcano has a 5km wide caldera. Eruptive activity is ongoing since 2005.



Kilauea in Hawaii, USA

Status: Subterranean lava continues to flow into the ocean to create a lava 'bench'. The bench has grown to 44 acres since Nov 28th and is highly unstable. Submarine landslides are likely to collapse it into the sea. The bench is now at its largest for 23 years.

Notes: the lava flowing into the sea creates semi-permanent steam plumes along the coastline. Activity can be viewed on this webcam http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/cam/



Manam in Papua New Guinea

Status: Ash cloud found on satellite imagery on 28th April. The plume rose to 3kms high.

Notes: Eruptions recorded at Manam since 1616.



Sakura-Jima in Kyushu, Japan

Status: Explosions on 28th April and 1st May. Both produced plumes of ash, the first od which rose to 2.1kms

Notes: One of japan's most active volcanoes. A webcam of the volcano is here http://373news.com/sakucap/index.htm



San Cristobal in Nicaragua, Central America

Status: gas and ash plumes sighted on 21-23 April. Small ash deposits on nearby towns.

Notes: San Cristobal is Nicaragua's highest volcano. 



Soufrierre Hills in Montserrat, Caribbean

Status: Lava dome growing. Small rockfalls, ash venting and some minor pyroclastic flows ( for pyroclastic flows read hot ash, gas, pumice and rock avalanche - these can reach speed of up to 70 miles an hour) on the East side. The ground temperature on some areas of the mountain on the east side is 400c. Some earth tremors and moderate sulphur dioxide in the atmosphere near the crater.

Notes: This is the one that exploded into life in 1995 after a long dormant period.



St Helens in Washington State, USA

Status: Lava dome growing. Some small emissions of gas, steam and minor but frequent (every few minutes) earth tremors. 

Notes: The 1980 eruption removed 400m of the top part of the volcano by way of a slope failure. The webcam is here http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/volcanocams/msh/



Tungurahua in Ecuador, South America


Status: Small to moderate explosions between 28 April and 1st May. Gas, steam and ash rose from the volcano. The plume reached 2kms high on Apriul 28th.

Notes: This volcano is 3kms high. It sits 140kms south of the Ecuador capital. It sprang into life in 1999 after a dormant period of more than 70 years

"
Desculpem pelo tamanho do tópico 
Mário


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 14:19)

Algumas fotos desta manhã:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/4986090.stm


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Mai 2006 às 08:35)

Agora imagina que alguns destes meninos entram em erupção ao mesmo tempo... lá se vai o aquecimento global   
Mas o super yellowstone é que poderia dar-nos mais uma era glaciar... caso ocorra uma super-erupção   .


----------



## Seringador (18 Mai 2006 às 09:49)

Bem pelo menos hoje de madrugada em Lisboa e manhã nna Indonésia e à tarde no Equador, dois grandes monstros mostram sinais de que intensa actividade vem a caminho, passado dois dias de alguma calma, a actividade intensifica-se novamente, isto segundo o que vi hoje de manhã na CNN. 

o Tungurahua no Equador:
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=1957438
o Merapi:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/find_out/guides/tech/volcanoes/newsid_1768000/1768595.stm


----------



## Seringador (18 Mai 2006 às 15:35)

Bem impressionante a montanha de Lava arrefecida no Monte Sta Helena nos USA tem vindo a aumentar a um ritmo de entre 1,80m e 2,00m de altura por dia  

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/05/05/mountsthelens.ap/index.html

http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/volcanocams/msh/


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 23:21)

Parece-me que há poucos dias atrás o vulcão Merapi entrou em alerta máximo, ou seja, aquele que é activado quando há fortes indícios de uma erupção eminente.  

Aguardemos ansiosamente pelos próximos dias ...


----------



## ABatalha (16 Jun 2006 às 08:13)

Foto de MERAPI (Washington Post)


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jun 2006 às 17:45)

Boa foto!!


----------



## Luis França (17 Jun 2006 às 12:18)

*Notícias vulcânicas recentes*

Quem quiser ter a pachorra de traduzir, aqui vão mais algumas:

Philippines prepares evacuation plans near volcano
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/MAN201325.htm

Kanlaon continues to spew ash
http://www.sunstar.com.ph/static/ba...es.told.as.kanlaon.continues.to.spew.ash.html
http://www.visayandailystar.com/2006/June/16/topstory3.htm

permafrost could unleash tons of carbon
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060615/ts_nm/environment_permafrost_dc_3

Large eruptions force fresh Merapi evacuation
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=126&art_id=vn20060615040441917C682193

Mount Kanlaon also emits ash 
http://news.inq7.net/breaking/index.php?index=2&story_id=79192

Merapi volcano put on red alert again
http://www.forbes.com/home/feeds/afx/2006/06/14/afx2813966.html

More eruptions likely at Japanese volcano
http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3699444a12,00.html


----------



## Luis França (18 Jun 2006 às 19:43)

*Geiser de Yellowstone entra em erupção*

Yellowstone geyser erupts for first time in eight years
http://www.ktvq.com/Global/story.asp?S=5029210

Será que isto quer dizer alguma coisa ...?


----------



## Iceberg (18 Jun 2006 às 22:51)

Esta notícia do YellowStone até me fez um calafrio na espinha ... 

Algum dia ele há-de rebentar ... pode ser daqui a centenas ou milhares de anos, ou pode ser amanhã ...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jun 2006 às 00:21)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Esta notícia do YellowStone até me fez um calafrio na espinha ...
> 
> Algum dia ele há-de rebentar ... pode ser daqui a centenas ou milhares de anos, ou pode ser amanhã ...




Da mesma maneira como uma sismo identico ao de 1755 pode acontecer em Portugal amanha...daqui a 10...20...30 anos...ninguem sabe...

Na geofisica interna, não vale a pena fazer previsões...

Quando tiver que acontecer, acontece...e nós só temos tentar estar o melhor preparados possiveis para quando acontecer...


----------



## Seringador (19 Jun 2006 às 10:58)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Da mesma maneira como uma sismo identico ao de 1755 pode acontecer em Portugal amanha...daqui a 10...20...30 anos...ninguem sabe...
> 
> Na geofisica interna, não vale a pena fazer previsões...
> 
> Quando tiver que acontecer, acontece...e nós só temos tentar estar o melhor preparados possiveis para quando acontecer...



Mas podemos observar o comportamento de certos animais com antecedência de uma boas horas do acontecimento mas, para isso era necessários estarmos atentos aos mesmos!


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jun 2006 às 12:17)

Segundo ouvi ha algum tempo, por parte de um geofisico, já existem satelites com sensores q detectam os mais infimos movimentos da crosta terrestre, prevendo eventuais sismos.
Mas a questão coloca-se de outra forma, que é a comunicação. Lembro q no tsunami do sudueste asiático, mmo várias horas após os sismos, muitas das localidades que possivelmente estariam na rota da onda, e referi-mo à costa africana e as ilhas q estão por ali espalhadas no ìndico, n receberam informação. Qd por essa altura ja se sabia nos EUA, por exemplo, do risco de tsunami nas área atras referidas.
Para além da comunicação, há o problema da sensibilização do risco. Qual de nós conseguiria ter os precedimentos adequados nessas situações.
Ainda ha bem pouco tempo ouvi o Prof. fernando Rebelo (especialista em riscos naturais) comentar um episodio q ele viveu com um sismo. Tava a dormir quando ocorreu um sismo, e a primeira coisa que fez foi vir à janela  ver o q é q se estava a passar na rua!!!!

Falta-nos uma cultura perante o Risco.

Bem hajam!


----------



## Seringador (20 Jun 2006 às 10:52)

Boas,
O Merapi continua a produzir nuvens de cinza e gases para atmosfera.
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/natural_hazards_v2.php3?img_id=13654


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 12:36)

E prontos, começou a festa................ 

Começo a pensar que poderemos mesmo estar num momento histórico, começa a ser muita coicidência junta para ser verosimel. 

QUITO, 17 AGO (ANSA) - O impacto provocado pela erupção do vulcão Tungurahua, no centro do Equador, deve ser considerado um "desastre nacional", disse hoje o diretor do Instituto Geofísico, Hugo Yépez.
    "Pelo impacto que a erupção provocou, já temos a característica de desastre e a magnitude nacional por ter atingido a várias províncias", disse Yépez no centro de monitoramento do vulcão que explodiu de maneira explosiva esta madrugada.
    Segundo Yépez, a explosão de jatos de lava incandescente, que alcançou oito quilômetros de altura, gerou uma nuvem cinza que chegou a 30 quilômetros na atmosfera e cerca de 280 quilômetros que ocuparam grande parte do território nacional.
    Yépez disse que o fluxo interno do vulcão parou as 3h00 da manhã locais (8h00 GMT) mas não se pode indicar que apresente uma nova atividade ou erupção nas próximas horas.
    "Esta é a terceira fase, desde 1999, já tivemos um episódio em 14 de julho e um segundo agora que se parece com as erupções de 1918 quando foram cinco episódios de jatos de lava", disse Yépez.
    O presidente equatoriano, Alfredo Palacio, suspendeu o sobrevôo que faria às 12h00 pelas regiões atingidas. (ANSA)


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 13:03)

Realmente de descrição é impressionante:



> BANOS, Ecuador (AP) -- Showers of incandescent rock and lava from a volcanic eruption in Ecuador's Andes mountains destroyed nearby villages, killing at least one resident and sending thousands fleeing.
> 
> Ecuadorean officials said they feared the death toll from the eruption of the Tungurahua volcano could rise because 60 people remained missing Thursday after the eruption smothered houses, damaged access roads and blocked the flow of three rivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 13:07)

Começam a ser erupções em muitos locais na Terra, será que o famoso Yellow tb vai dar sinal? Se isso acontece seria o inicio de algo que não consigo imaginar Quem se lembra do Pinatubo? Agora 4 ou 5 ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Luis França (18 Ago 2006 às 17:48)

*Tungurahua - Mayon - Merapi - e os outros todos*

Boas,

Reparei que não sou só eu a notar que vários vulcões importantes e outros começam a dar sinais de instabilidade. Como já tinha referido no tópico "mini-idade do gelo" existem sinais na Terra e sistema solar que essa actividade tem tendência para aumentar (pensem o que quiserem) nos próximos anos, e os exemplos estão à vista ...

Senão vejamos a lista: Merapi, Kerantang, Mayon, Ubinas, Soufriere, Etna, (e um outro vulcão submarino que está a crescer em frente a Nápoles), Kilauea, Reventador, Erebus, os de Kamschatka, o próprio Fuji já começou a dar sinal, St. Helena, Augustine .... enfim a lista é enorme.
Ainda por cima, as cinzas e gases expelidos tem vindo a tornar os campos de cultura estéreis o que vai dificultar a cadeia alimentar básica (de todos nós a médio-prazo).  

Esperem pelos próximos meses (não sendo uma previsão é de estranhar que a coloque aqui, embora se ela acontecer depois não digam que não sabiam ...  )

http://www.swvrc.org/alerts.htm

http://www.volcano.si.edu/reports/usgs/index.cfm


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 18:19)

*Re: Tungurahua - Mayon - Merapi - e os outros todos*



Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Reparei que não sou só eu a notar que vários vulcões importantes e outros começam a dar sinais de instabilidade. Como já tinha referido no tópico "mini-idade do gelo" existem sinais na Terra e sistema solar que essa actividade tem tendência para aumentar (pensem o que quiserem) nos próximos anos, e os exemplos estão à vista ...
> 
> ...



Realmente a coisa está num ponto de viragem, por muito que digam que não, as várias peças do xadrez estão a movimentar-se e nós só podemos observar. E se pensam que isto poderá levar muitas decadas a acontecer, poderão estar enganados, isto vai ser relativamente rápido. Nós só podemos ir comentando as observações e ir teorizando o que poderá acontecer a seguir.

Presumo que este ano assistiremos a mais episódios no nosso País como aquele do final de Janeiro, só que mais intenso e por mais vezes. Iremos chegar a um ponto onde os próprios jornalistas irão ficarão confusos, com os acontecimentos reais e a teoria do aquecimento.


----------



## Luis França (18 Ago 2006 às 18:28)

*Imagens actuais*

Mt. Etna





Augustine





Ngauruhoe


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 18:33)

Luís França, qual a tua ideia sobre o possível desenvolvimento nos próximos tempos?

Reparei que aproximadamente 35-40% dos vulcões da lista estão em algum tipo de actividade, isso é normal? são mais de 60 vulcões com algum tipo de actividade e muitos em erupção e pré-erupções.


----------



## Luis França (18 Ago 2006 às 18:38)

*... e os outros todos*

[/QUOTE]  SNIP... isto vai ser relativamente rápido. Nós só podemos ir comentando as observações e ir teorizando o que *irá* acontecer a seguir.

Presumo que este ano assistiremos a mais episódios no nosso País como aquele do final de Janeiro, só que mais intenso e por mais vezes. Iremos chegar a um ponto onde os próprios jornalistas *e cientistas*  irão ficar confusos, com os acontecimentos reais e a teoria do aquecimento.[/QUOTE]

Essa teoria é só para ir ganhando tempo ao zé povinho mundial.... tipo, os jornais dizem isso e a TV tb; não existirão outras razões mais profundas da História da Terra e do Universo que explicariam, se os cientistas quisessem ou pudessem, os ciclos que estamos a atravessar (não convém aos governos e ao mundo em geral aceitar tais razões) actualmente e que possivelmente ainda agora começaram??

Não nos esqueçamos que as nuvens de cinza expelidas no México vão atravessar o Atlântico para cá, mais tarde ou mais cedo - e depois haverá comentários do género: as nuvens estão quentes e secas, é só pó... nada de chuva .


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 18:43)

*Re: ... e os outros todos*

  SNIP... isto vai ser relativamente rápido. Nós só podemos ir comentando as observações e ir teorizando o que *irá* acontecer a seguir.

Presumo que este ano assistiremos a mais episódios no nosso País como aquele do final de Janeiro, só que mais intenso e por mais vezes. Iremos chegar a um ponto onde os próprios jornalistas *e cientistas*  irão ficar confusos, com os acontecimentos reais e a teoria do aquecimento.[/QUOTE]

Essa teoria é só para ir ganhando tempo ao zé povinho mundial.... tipo, os jornais dizem isso e a TV tb; não existirão outras razões mais profundas da História da Terra e do Universo que explicariam, se os cientistas quisessem ou pudessem, os ciclos que estamos a atravessar (não convém aos governos e ao mundo em geral aceitar tais razões) actualmente e que possivelmente ainda agora começaram??

Não nos esqueçamos que as nuvens de cinza expelidas no México vão atravessar o Atlântico para cá, mais tarde ou mais cedo - e depois haverá comentários do género: as nuvens estão quentes e secas, é só pó... nada de chuva .  [/QUOTE]


Pra um Inverno vulcânico quantas erupções seriam necessárias + -?


----------



## Luis França (18 Ago 2006 às 18:58)

*Quantos são necessários ... ?*

"Pra um Inverno vulcânico quantas erupções seriam necessárias + -?"

Olha, essa é uma pergunta que eu gostaria de fazer a um especialista.
Como leigo parece-me que dependerá de inúmeros factores:

- a localização, o volume de massa ejectada, a posição em relação a uma cidade;
- nº de erupções simultâneas e a sua localização no espaço e no tempo meteorológico;
- se são ou não acompanhadas de sismos "harmónicos" regulares (indica o tipo de magma e sua composição);
- efeitos na atmosfera causados pela distribuição do "jet-stream" das cinzas expelidas;
- fase da lua (cheia), oposição ou quadratura dos planetas próximos, actividade solar, pasagem de cometas/meteoros;
- e, possivelmente, outros factores que nos são desconhecidos


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 00:10)

Europe's Largest Volcano Erupting

Last Updated:
09-09-06 at 2:13PM

The largest volcano in Europe is erupting, and it is putting on quite a colorful display.

Lava is oozing from the southeastern crater of Mount Etna. The volcano's eruption is being caused by lava explosions inside the crater. 

The eruption is happening about 9,300 feet above sea level, so experts said it is not a threat to people or homes in the area.


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 10:05)

*Re: Quantos são necessários ... ?*



Luis França disse:


> "Pra um Inverno vulcânico quantas erupções seriam necessárias + -?"
> 
> Olha, essa é uma pergunta que eu gostaria de fazer a um especialista.
> Como leigo parece-me que dependerá de inúmeros factores:
> ...



Penso que dois Pinatubos em simultâneo e sem El NIÑO


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Set 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Quantos são necessários ... ?*



Seringador disse:


> Penso que dois Pinatubos em simultâneo e sem El NIÑO



Ou então e para ser mais realista, o supervulcão de Yelowstone entrar em actividade e aí sim teremos o referido inverno e também adeus aos USA! 

Já repararam que o Augustine está a "rugir", são 17h:17m, neste momento.


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 17:27)

*Re: Quantos são necessários ... ?*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ou então e para ser mais realista, o supervulcão de Yelowstone entrar em actividade e aí sim teremos o referido inverno e também adeus aos USA!
> 
> Já repararam que o Augustine está a "rugir", são 17h:17m, neste momento.




Isso era uma situação que iria dezimar milhões de vidas se acontecesse 

Penso que dois Pinatúbos em simultaneo dava para constatar isso e já me contentava a mim, recorde-se que a temperatura foi suavizada em 1991/1992 em quase 2ºC em termos médios globais e não se esqueçam do El NIÑO que esteve nesse ano, senão arrefecia mais 
Se fossem dois e sem o ENSO já iriamos ter algumas consequências, mas poderei estar enganado.


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 21:48)

*Re: Quantos são necessários ... ?*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ou então e para ser mais realista, o supervulcão de Yelowstone entrar em actividade e aí sim teremos o referido inverno e também adeus aos USA!
> 
> Já repararam que o Augustine está a "rugir", são 17h:17m, neste momento.



Realmente as supererupções têm estado um pouco "paradas e apenas a aquecer" e é de esperar que mais tarde ou mais cedo venham a ceder a energia acumulada de anos e tenhamos algo muito mais destrutivo que o Krakatoa em 1883 (a maior explosão dos tempos modernos). 
Yelowstone atendento às suas dimensões e o seu potencial explosivo; o Vesúvio que desde 1944 está muito "calmo" e outros tantos que mostram sinais de um rastilho aceso mas que ninguém sabe ao certo quando irá explodir...


----------



## Luis França (12 Set 2006 às 13:35)

*Re: Quantos são necessários ... ?*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Realmente as supererupções têm estado um pouco "paradas e apenas a aquecer" e é de esperar que mais tarde ou mais cedo venham a ceder a energia acumulada de anos e tenhamos algo muito mais destrutivo que o Krakatoa em 1883 (a maior explosão dos tempos modernos).
> Yelowstone atendento às suas dimensões e o seu potencial explosivo; o Vesúvio que desde 1944 está muito "calmo" e outros tantos que mostram sinais de um rastilho aceso mas que ninguém sabe ao certo quando irá explodir...



Se procurarem informação na net verão que os arsenais atómicos americanos se encontram perto de : bolsas de gás natural, aparelhos vulcânicos activos e outros. Porquê? porque assim têm energia de borla nesses arsenais vinda da Terra. Agora pergunto se o Yellowstone e outros complexos de gás/vulcânicos rebentam, o que é que vai acontecer às ogivas nucleares que estão nesses arsenais coladinhos a vulcões, falhas ou gases? Certamente que será um interminável Inverno Super-nuclear....


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 14:14)

*Re: Quantos são necessários ... ?*



Luis França disse:


> Se procurarem informação na net verão que os arsenais atómicos americanos se encontram perto de : bolsas de gás natural, aparelhos vulcânicos activos e outros. Porquê? porque assim têm energia de borla nesses arsenais vinda da Terra. Agora pergunto se o Yellowstone e outros complexos de gás/vulcânicos rebentam, o que é que vai acontecer às ogivas nucleares que estão nesses arsenais coladinhos a vulcões, falhas ou gases? Certamente que será um interminável Inverno Super-nuclear....



Não tinha pensado nisso, mas também se pensar muito ficava


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 16:41)

*Re: Quantos são necessários ... ?*



Seringador disse:


> Não tinha pensado nisso, mas também se pensar muito ficava



Nem vale a pena pensar nisso      , pensem antes numa mini idade do gelo, é mais simpatica a ideia. A dos vulcões é um bocado dura


----------

